# Crow Question



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Alright guys, after reading these post you've convinced me to go by some decoys and give it a try. My question is what type of area is the best to hunt in spring seeing as a lot of fields are not cut yet. Does that matter or should I try and set up near corn or ?
Thanks


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

What do you mean by spring? There are two seasons here 8/1-9/30 and 2/1-3/31. Everything you ever want to know is on crow busters.com


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

My bad *summer, thanks for pointing that out, and I'll check it out thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdo information engine


----------



## ziffle (Mar 31, 2008)

Forgot to tell you if you want to see how not to hunt crows check out crow hunt 2 17 on here or YouTube 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

The one best thing you could do is invest in a quality electronic caller, Foxpro or similar. You just can't mimic a 'crow fight' or 'dying crow' by tooting on a single call.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

I hunt the edge of open fields, pipelines and small openings in the woods where the sun just shines in through the canopy. The best part of the last set up is they have to drop below the tree tops to see whats going on and when they do its alreay to late. Another plus is no decoys required, just my call.


----------



## SpecialEd (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 on the foxpro. They will bring in crows like you wouldnt believe.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys for the replies, I actually bought a speaker for about 25$ and downloaded a app on my phone with 34 different crow sounds so I have been trying that, but I think I need to find a better area bc the last 2 times didn't see anything, heard a few but that's about it 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## camocladicebuster13th. (Mar 14, 2010)

where i go i have to sneek in cause if they see me go in i'm not getting any those guys are getting smart


----------



## SILVER FOX (Jan 5, 2009)

bowhunter19 said:


> alright guys, after reading these post you've convinced me to go by some decoys and give it a try. My question is what type of area is the best to hunt in spring seeing as a lot of fields are not cut yet. Does that matter or should i try and set up near corn or ?
> Thanks


it sounds like your $25.00 speaker ain't doing it. You need to get a fox - pro caller. You can get a wildfire for less than $200.00 it comes with 35 calls and can hold 200 more. It has a remote that lets you change to different calls and change the volume- get all the crow calls they got and some calls for predators. I guarantee that it will be the best hunting investment you've ever made. As far as places to hunt, go on state land (in season) or go talk to farmers- they love to see people shoot crows. And you can hunt crows out of season if they are doing damage to crops or wildlife.


----------

